# Royal Ascot Update



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2010)

If there are still any forum members wanting to play in the GM Meet on June 9th there is still time to get involved. Either register an interest here or drop me a PM

For those that have said they are coming I need your money no later than Monday May 31st. There will be no payment on the day. There is a two course meal for afterwards and so I need to know what everyone fancies. Can you also let me know if you have any special dietary requirements.

The following have said they are coming but haven't paid. Can you let me know one way or the other so I can confirm numbers

Backwoodsman
Beck9965
Bushfinder
Golfmmad
Harrymonk + his dad
Jahmoo
Justoneuk
Mattdeeks
Swinger
Twire

Those that have paid (or have cheques in the post or post dated)

CentruyG5
CVG
Easengrace
Haplesshacker
HawkeyeMS
Ian Dawson 
Imurg
Jasetheace
Midnight
P1pete
Phil the fragger
Pieman
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Region3
Smiffy
TXL
Viscount 17


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

Is the steamed syrup spone like sponge?


----------



## Sneds (May 4, 2010)

Can I come, not play golf but just eat? x


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2010)

Smiffy, very similar.

Sneds, if you are serious I can find out how much the food alone would be.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

Smiffy, very similar.

Sneds, if you are serious I can find out how much the food alone would be.
		
Click to expand...

You can caddy for me Sneds and I'll let you have a nibble on my syrup spone


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2010)

You can caddy for me Sneds and I'll let you have a nibble on my syrup sponge


Click to expand...

Just thinking hypothetically...
In the rules, is a caddy allowed to hold a players wig during a swing, or would that be classed as help from an outside agency?


----------



## Sneds (May 4, 2010)

With my gammy knee, I think I'm the one that would need a caddy. I'm quite content to zoom around on a buggy berating players x


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

Sneds, if you are serious I can find out how much the food alone would be.
		
Click to expand...

Â£39.99


----------



## Twire (May 4, 2010)

You can knock me off your list Homer. As I said when I registered my interest, I was trying to tie it in with a game at Swinley, and as that's not looking good for the dates either side, I can't justify a 320 mile round trip just to play Ascot.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 4, 2010)

Keep up the good work homer your doing a great job as organiser im sure its going to be a great day.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2010)

Keep up the good work homer your doing a great job as organiser im sure its going to be a great day.
		
Click to expand...

All joking aside, I second that.
I'm really looking forward to it.
Just make sure they slick up the greens Homer


----------



## Golfmmad (May 4, 2010)

Will be sending a cheque at the end of the week Homer.
Is it a jacket and tie for the meal after?

Looking forward to the day.  

Golfmmad.


----------



## JustOne (May 4, 2010)

I'll be there Homer. Can you PM me the payment details please (amount & address to post)

Thanks,
James.


----------



## centuryg5 (May 4, 2010)

I can't justify a 320 mile round trip just to play Ascot. 

[/QUOTE] I can !!!! looking forward to it,and meeting a few peeps


----------



## RichardC (May 4, 2010)

If I can get the time off work I will be up for it.

Will hopefully find out tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2010)

If I can get the time off work I will be up for it.

Will hopefully find out tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

No probs - just drop me a PM or a line on here so I know one way or another


----------



## JustOne (May 4, 2010)

I can't justify a 320 mile round trip just to play Ascot.
		
Click to expand...





			I can !!!! looking forward to it,and meeting a few peeps  

Click to expand...

Good man. Might as well get yourself a room and play somewhere the next day too!


----------



## Swinger (May 5, 2010)

Anyone coming past south wiltshire on there way??

Due to current circumstances won't be able to make my own way there so I need a lift from Salisbury if anyone is willing. Will split petrol/beer costs etc. 

If I can't get up Homer I'll keep the date clear for next year mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2010)

Can whoever said yes to specific dietary requirements drop me a PM so I can make sure you are looked after properly


----------



## RichardC (May 5, 2010)

It's a no for me as there are too many people on leave already


----------



## Golfmmad (May 5, 2010)

I did ask in an earlier post Homer,
Are jacket and ties needed for the meal after?

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2010)

I did ask in an earlier post Homer,
Are jacket and ties needed for the meal after?

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Nope
Just a knife and fork


----------



## Golfmmad (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, 
   

Golfmmad.


----------



## Adrena1in (May 5, 2010)

My game's pretty much in tatters at the moment, but this sounds like too good an opportnity to miss, so if there are still places then I'm interested.  I've booked the day off, and will let you know my dietary requirements, (there aren't any, I'll eat anything!), once it's confirmed there's room for me.

Tim.

(Note to self...learn how to hit a ball again!)


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2010)

Don't worry Tim - you'll fit in just fine as you are!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2010)

Sorry forgot to clarify it is smart casual afterwards. In essence what you are playing in unless it chucks it down and you are sopping wet when you'd be expected to wear something dry. Basically just pack a spare golf shirt and trousers in case but otherwise no golf shoes in the bar.

Click on the link for all you need to know

http://www.royalascotgolfclub.co.uk/visitors-and-societies


----------



## Adrena1in (May 6, 2010)

Don't worry Tim - you'll fit in just fine as you are!
		
Click to expand...

Well as long as there's a booby prize, I'll have something to aim for.  Last time I played I scored 14 stableford going out, (not so bad, two gross par/nett birdies in the first four holes!), but then only 4 coming back!!  Perhaps I'll *use* my booby prize at Royal Ascot - some lovely, "Pink Lady 2" golf balls!  

Homer, cheers for the PM, I'll stick a cheque in the post today or tomorrow.

Tim.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2010)

Here is the latest list of those that have paid. Can any of those on the list that have registered an interest but not yet paid please let me know one way or another (ideally this week) whether they still want to come so I can give the club provisional numbers.

If anyone on the forum still wants to come then feel free to let me know. If you are a newbie it'll be a great chance to meet some of the real forum stalwarts and have a great day out. GM are going to send a couple along (no names yet but Mike and Jezz are at Royal Ashdown) and they won't be sending a photographer so if anyone fancies bringing a camera and taking some snaps that would be greatly appreciated.

It looks like the roast beef is the main course but if you haven't voted for dessert yet please do so (only if you're coming please). There was one person who said yes to special dietary requirements so if they could please PM me I'll make sure your needs are catered for.

I've ordered the trophies. There is 1st 2nd and 3rd, nearest the pin and longest drive. There will be other prizes to for most points on the par 3 and one for the lowest points total. GM have said they might provide a few additional prizes but I'm waiting on Mike to confirm that

Paid
CentruyG5 (Â£25.00)
CVG
Easengrace
Haplesshacker
HawkeyeMS
Ian Dawson (HH)
Imurg
Jasetheace
Midnight
P1pete
Phil the fragger
Pieman
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Region3
Smiffy
Tim Bridle
TXL
Viscount 17

The names of those that said they are interested are:
Backwoodsman
Beck9965
Bushfinder
Golfmmad
Harrymonk + Dad
Jahmoo
Justoneuk
Mattdeeks
Swinger

Numbers and payment need to be made by Tuesday June 1st so if you want to come along make sure you've paid by then.

Thanks for your co-operation


----------



## Adrena1in (May 10, 2010)

...they won't be sending a photographer so if anyone fancies bringing a camera and taking some snaps that would be greatly appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

I'll probably bring my DSLR, and if anyone wants their swing filmed in slow-motion I'll bring my high-speed camera too!

It can do this; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGY3CsCcsxw


----------



## pokerjoke (May 10, 2010)

Thats pretty impressive count me in.


----------



## Redwood (May 10, 2010)

...they won't be sending a photographer so if anyone fancies bringing a camera and taking some snaps that would be greatly appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

I'll probably bring my DSLR, and if anyone wants their swing filmed in slow-motion I'll bring my high-speed camera too!

It can do this; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGY3CsCcsxw

Click to expand...

You need to learn how to use it first Tim!!    That picture of the Anser from above needs the aperture closing down a bit!!!


----------



## Adrena1in (May 10, 2010)

Don't go off-topic, and it's too dark at the moment to close the AP much more.  Besides, I like the shallow DOF effect.  So nerr...


----------



## Redwood (May 10, 2010)

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Homer, I'll bring along my camera as well.


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2010)

There was one person who said yes to special dietary requirements so if they could please PM me I'll make sure your needs are catered for.
		
Click to expand...

Was it Pieman requesting a salad?


----------



## PieMan (May 12, 2010)

Was it Pieman requesting a salad?
 

[/QUOTE]

Was it that obvious?


----------



## BushFinder (May 15, 2010)

Homer,
I will have to drop out due to work commitments.

Regards,
BushFinder


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2010)

Can I ask the following people who expressed an initial interest in playing on June 9th to confirm if they are definitely coming please so I can give the club and caterer an idea of numbers

Beck9965
Golfmmad
Harrymonk + Dad
Jahmoo
Justoneuk
Mattdeeks

If anyone including any newbies are interested then please let me know as soon as possible so I can send you payment details.


----------



## JustOne (May 16, 2010)

I'm definitely coming.... writing the cheque now...... if I can find a pen on this sh*thole that is my desk! 

How did you get on at Pyrford.. Preford... Peryford or whatever it's called?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2010)

I played OK in patches. I started bidies, bogey par and was pretty good for the front nine (17pts and one blob). Fell away in dramatic fashion on the back nine and lost four balls in the last five holes. HTL didn't like it. Not sure if it was the course or not (I have an idea it was something else) but he wasn't really into it. He did make an eagle though by holing out his wedge on 15. Not that I saw it as I'd pushed my drive down a bank and was coming around after hitting my recovery. It's not a bad course but it was painfully slow. The greens were quick but the bunkers were poor. It was a decent day out though and free is always a good price to pay.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 18, 2010)

Homer:

sorry - not been paying much attention to the "arrange a game" section recently. I'll put a cheque in post. Was a good day last year so no reason to suppose not the same again this. 

Will be good to see again those who turned out last year - and to meet for the first time those who didn't.

backwoodsman


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 24, 2010)

Homer, any idea of the approximate timings for Ascot

Ie first Tee off time

Approx nosh time

approx finish etc

Just so I can organise my life

Cheers

Fragger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2010)

First tee is booked for 10 and there are about 24-26 at the moment so I guess the last group would be off about 10.45 or so. Say 4 hours and so I'd be guessing the meal would be about 3.30 or so to give everyone time to get a drink and chill (and maybe shower if its like this!)

I reckon 45-60 minutes for the meal and prize giving and be done about 4.30ish


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2010)

OK - Absolute last call for any last minute takers for the golf day on June 9th. If you're interested check out the original post for details. Also, if you are coming and haven't voted for what food you want from the options can you do so as soon as possible.


----------



## haplesshacker (May 26, 2010)

Homer.

I can't remember if I gave the food answer for Ian Dawson. Anyway, I think in would be the roast beef etc.


----------



## viscount17 (May 27, 2010)

just realised I hadn't done the food, beef and apple pie for me


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 28, 2010)

i'll have the cold tripe & pilchards Please


----------



## Region3 (May 30, 2010)

Homer, is the food question asking what each person would like, or is it just a popularity vote and everyone gets what  receives most votes?


----------



## Golfmmad (May 30, 2010)

I thought the same but didn't like to ask. 

Golfmmad.


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2010)

Hey Homer - any of the GM Guys coming down this year?
And is Marge doing the draw again? Just so I know who to blame...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2010)

I was trying to gauge the food based on a consensus. We have to pick one main and one dessert and I thought the beef would be favourite but wanted to give everyone a choice for the pudding before going with the majority decision.

I'm tempted to do the draw on the morning but I guess it depends on everyone arriving on time (traffic permitting) so haven't quite decided on what to do yet. I spoke to Mike and with the deadline for the mag imminent they aren't sending anyone so if you have a camera and want to help by taking some snaps that would be great. They are putting up some prizes which I'm working on at the moment


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, I assumed we were going to get what we ordered.  Not to worry, as I said before, I'll eat anything.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2010)

As I said before, I'll eat anything.  

Click to expand...

I had a girlfriend like that once


----------



## JustOne (Jun 1, 2010)

As I said before, I'll eat anything.  

Click to expand...

I had a girlfriend like that once


Click to expand...

I take it she wasn't allowed to play with the dog?


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 3, 2010)

As I said before, I'll eat anything.  

Click to expand...

I had a girlfriend like that once


Click to expand...

Don't you go getting any ideas!!


----------

